# NSW transitioning to Glock from Sig?



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 13, 2015)

Someone on M4Carbine.net is claiming that SEAL's are going to the Glock from the Sig.  I would never want to post unsubstantiated rumors here, but I occasionally lurk the site and my understanding is that a Subject Matter Expert is similar to our verified members here. 

Overall reason being that the contract w/Sig is coming to an end and Glocks are cheaper to buy than Sig -

Is this news that affected folks will concern themselves with? 

Why/why not?

If someone replies that my info about M4Carbine and the SME concept is incorrect, I will quickly delete this post.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 13, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised at all, G19 is a way better (lighter, cheaper, same rounds, more reliable) than the P226. I don't know why all branches don't transition to a Glock of some sort. I carried a G19 for roughly 15 years, wish I still had it. After January, I'll have a new G19.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 13, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all, G19 is a way better (lighter, cheaper, same rounds, more reliable) than the P226.* I don't know why all branches don't transition to a Glock of some sort.* I carried a G19 for roughly 15 years, wish I still had it. After January, I'll have a new G19.



We hashed the Glocks-for-everyone theme out (ie the horse is now dead) in this thread: Pentagon Seeks New Sidearm


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> We hashed the Glocks-for-everyone theme out (ie the horse is now dead) in this thread: Pentagon Seeks New Sidearm



I re-read that whole thread, not sure what you mean?

That said, if we don't change caliber, the Glock 19 from a training, reliability, and shootabilty stand point is my first recommended weapon. Most of your support, Intel and SOF guys can conceal it , and use it as a "tactical" weapon. 

However, another well designed 5.7x28mm style weapon, would be another option, if caliber is changed. Pistols are simply under powered, unless we get into revolver magnums, but an intermediate rifle/sub rifle caliber would change things. But if people are bitchin about the M9 grip, it becomes a moot point...


----------



## policemedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> We hashed the Glocks-for-everyone theme out (ie the horse is now dead) in this thread: Pentagon Seeks New Sidearm



Glock blocker.


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 14, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I re-read that whole thread, not sure what you mean?
> 
> That said, if we don't change caliber, the Glock 19 from a training, reliability, and shootabilty stand point is my first recommended weapon. Most of your support, Intel and SOF guys can conceal it , and use it as a "tactical" weapon.
> 
> However, another well designed 5.7x28mm style weapon, would be another option, if caliber is changed. Pistols are simply under powered, unless we get into revolver magnums, but an intermediate rifle/sub rifle caliber would change things. But if people are bitchin about the M9 grip, it becomes a moot point...



Don't give a Glock to any Air Force support or Intel pukes as they would more than likely, accidentally shoot themselves.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 14, 2015)

Some SOF units (ST on the AF side) have been using the Glock 19 for some time now, NSW is the latest.
FWIW- This is a USSOCOM contract, so big Army/Navy rules don't apply.


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I re-read that whole thread, not sure what you mean?



I think what he's driving at is why rehash Glock pros and cons here when we have thread already doing that. Confine this to NSW and Glock v. SIG.

As a slight aside on a forum you want to keep discussion topics in one thread, but you obviously can't do that with every topic all of the time, so for us on the admin side it becomes a bit of a challenge. Ultimately there's no perfect answer.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 14, 2015)

I see, thanks for the clarification.


----------

